# Just a quick questions thats been bugging me!!!!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

I donated my eggs last year and was very lucky as we both had babies  

I just wondered if the lady i donated eggs to was to want another baby would she be able to contact the clinic and ask if they could contact me and ask if i was prepared to donate more eggs so there baby has a full brother/sister.

Lately i have been really thinking about the other baby no regrets or anything i think more wondering what the baby is like and if it were a boy or girl. Is this a natural feeling thats happens when u donate eggs as i feel guilty having these feelings. Sometimes i feel that thinking about the other baby is wrong  or am i just being totally normal. xx

Thanks x
shye xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello shye 

hows it going??i see your wee miracle is getting big.still remember us lot going through the tx ect.

i often wonder.i think its the norm.it was only the other day when i was speaking to dh about when the right time would be to tell our little ones that maybe they have half brothers and sisters out there.i havnt really found out yet though.

hayley


----------

